# Machining 303 on the South Bend 9" lathe



## kd0afk (Mar 30, 2013)

I tried working with 304 SS but what I nightmare so I ordered some 303 and holy cow what a difference. I tried doing searches for machining 303 on a mini lath and I didn't get a single hit where a person was using a low horsepower lathe like mine. The wide belt just doesn't grip like I wish it would but that is probably something I need to address but the lathe cuts just fine right now. Anyhooo, I just got the 303in and tried some a few minutes ago and it cuts nice, drills nice and what's more important, it parts off like butter. It's slow and steady going but it cuts and has a wonderfully smooth finish. You don't know how much of a load this is off my brain and workload
 (coulda been like this:fan 
I am waiting for my phone to charge back up and I will film some of me working it and hopefully more South Bend owners will man up and show what can be done and this lathe. Most of what I see are videos of Myfords, Gingerly, and Hardinge. Don't get me wrong, I have no beef with Myfordboy, Tubalcain or any of the others, it's just that they are working on huge beefy machines that make mine look like a tiny little thing and there are specifics with the SB 9" that I think need to be addressed by someone a little more experienced than me.
I will try and upload a video some time.


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 30, 2013)

I just thought of a question. Does the "L" in 304 mean that it is leaded or that it is low carbon? If it is leaded, will it machine as well as 303? I will probably NEVER use another but of 304 leaded or not but I was just curious.


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 30, 2013)

Also, would anyone like to buy some 304? Or trade something for it, I have both 1" round bar and 3/4" schedule 80 pipe. A few feet of it.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Mar 30, 2013)

there is an old machinist saying 303 she's for me 304 she's a ***** well will not go there as this is a g rated forum . the L is simply low carbon. See here

http://www.aksteel.com/pdf/markets_products/stainless/austenitic/304_304L_Data_Sheet.pdf
As far as the belt not slipping it happens what kind of belt are you using. 
Tin


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 30, 2013)

303 machines great! there is also 303L,  Your south bend should handle 304, 316 and 321 without a problem.  I have a south bend 10K, which is basically a 9" dressed up a bit. If you really want to see what it can do, grab an old lathe dead center and try machining it. Use carbide tooling and make lite cuts at high speed.  It will impress you once you know what It can do and how to make it do it. I hace owned my sb 10K for over 23 years, Ill never give it up!!


----------



## cheepo45 (Mar 30, 2013)

If you are having problems with belt slippage, look in to replacing the leather belt with a serpentine belt. It made a night and day difference on my Heavy 10. I have machined all types of S/S and Steel with no problems with carbide indexable tooling.
                 cheepo45


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 31, 2013)

It turns well, it drills well and parts off well but when I went to tap it for a 7/8"-24 thread it just wouldn't cut the mustard. I could tap it about 1/4" deep and it stopped cold. I made the tap hole 1" deep. I guess I'm going to have to cut the female threads on the lathe. Nothing can be simple can it?


----------



## aonemarine (Mar 31, 2013)

Did you try it with the back gears engauged?


----------



## kd0afk (Mar 31, 2013)

aonemarine said:


> Did you try it with the back gears engauged?


Im trying to use a tap for the inside threads but the tap only goes in 1/4" then stops. Back gear has nothing to do with it.


----------



## kd0afk (Apr 1, 2013)

Im getting frustrated but tomorrow I'll try cutting the threads with a carbide form tool from Messa.


----------

